# 12 weeks 2 days guesses please UPDATE!



## Elo5

Guesses please &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8080.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 39









IMG_8081.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 25









IMG_8082.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22









IMG_8083.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Talia12

Tricky one! I think boy but unsure!


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy :blue:


----------



## Elo5

Thanks ladies! Any more guesses? &#128151;


----------



## Cajadaem

:blue:


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Elo5

Already have 2 girls so a boy would be nice&#128522; Finding out in just over a couple weeks. I shall update then &#128522; Any more guesses??&#128151;&#128153;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Tricky indeed. I can honestly see this one go either way, but ever so slightly leaning :blue: as well 

Congrats on your pregnancy :flow:


----------



## krissie328

I am leaning more towards boy as well.


----------



## Bonnie11

Boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats so tricky!!! But Im going to lean girl aswell, not surprised at all to be wrong though :)


----------



## Elo5

We find out next Saturday&#128522;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Elo5 said:


> We find out next Saturday&#128522;

Can't wait for your update! Everything crossed for :blue:

Don't forget about us and update :)


----------



## Elo5

Boy!!&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Talia12

Yay congrats!


----------



## Elo5

Definitely a boy &#128153;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8235.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Talia12

And what a boy! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy for sure!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on team :blue:

Thank you for the update :flow:


----------



## Elo5

Thankyou everyone we are over the moon! Family complete &#128151;&#128151;&#128153;


----------

